# Spring Break Shenango!!!



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Since we're all off this week, I packed up Nick and Sam and headed to PA for some Shenango crappie action. Fishing was slow and it took awhile to find the fish. They haven't moved shallow yet but they're getting ready. Everything caught between 12 and 20 ft down. We were using minnows & plain hooks for awhile until Nick found the hot color of Microspoon. Green was on fire today! We ended up with 14 keepers, all between 9 and 11 inches. No slabs today but a nice batch of fish for the fryer. Plus, and more importantly, a great day on the water with my sons. I wonder if my Dad ever felt as proud of my older brothers and I when we would go on trips like this... It's a great feeling!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Lots of sunburn and sweaty naps on the way home for the boys. We had a blast!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I wish my dad would have taken me fishing when i was that age. I'd probably be a lot better by now.  Congrats on a very fine day at shenango. Looks like we missed the black crappie bite this year tho. I got 21 keepers wednesday and only two were blacks. Those boys are gonna be the next Capps and Coleman team if you keep them going like that.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a lot of fun today. Sam is showing a real interest in fishing, even though he's had a later start in it than Nick. He's doing real good with his patience, which is a lot shorter than Nick's. It's fun to have them both in the boat. Sometimes, a lot of work, but really, it is a blast.
Sam even helped me put the gear away and clean up the crappies... Only 3 were females with very small egg sacs.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

It's good to see those PFD's in use.

What a great way to spend a spring day.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have to agree with Chaunc I too wish my dad would have taken me fishing when I was young...He was not an outdoor person..My next door neighbor taught me how to hunt...And my Fishing did not come untill I was in my twenties and a good friend got me started fishing and have loved the sport since..Keep up the good work Big Daddy the boy's look like they are enjoying it.....JIM....CL....


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

chaunc said:


> I wish my dad would have taken me fishing when i was that age. I'd probably be a lot better by now.  Congrats on a very fine day at shenango. Looks like we missed the black crappie bite this year tho. I got 21 keepers wednesday and only two were blacks. Those boys are gonna be the next Capps and Coleman team if you keep them going like that.


My youngest son is 11, today while we were in the boat, he ate his 4 hotdogs, and my burritos, most of the chips and drank half of the tea, I untangled his line 6 times, told him to stay in the middle of the boat a dozen times, pay attention to his bobber because he kept missing fish, showed him how to work a twister for the 50th time, gave him my raincoat in the middle of a heavy rain because he grabbed the wrong coat from home, nearly freezing my butt off in the process. Still, as we cleaned out the boat, and put everything thing back into the truck, He said tomorrow morning dad? I said you know it son. We do it all over again in the morning. You can't put no price on that.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Pole Squeezer said:


> My youngest son is 11, today while we were in the boat, he ate his 4 hotdogs, and my burritos, most of the chips and drank half of the tea, I untangled his line 6 times, told him to stay in the middle of the boat a dozen times, pay attention to his bobber because he kept missing fish, showed him how to work a twister for the 50th time, gave him my raincoat in the middle of a heavy rain because he grabbed the wrong coat from home, nearly freezing my butt off in the process. Still, as we cleaned out the boat, and put everything thing back into the truck, He said tomorrow morning dad? I said you know it son. We do it all over again in the morning. You can't put no price on that.


Your post made me laugh--I just started my son out fishing (he's 4) and boy, it's not easy. But I wouldn't trade the experience for anything.

It's nice to see the kids out enjoying the outdoors. I'm trying hard to keep my son away from the TV and video games.


----------

